# Scepter III Pics (2)



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

It's going to be a long week

I WANT THE CENTERFOLD PICTURE 

You know the one ... Head to Toe... airbrushed showing every sexy curve..

The bio ... 40 by 7.5 by 282. 

Turn on... centerx's ( hey thats me!!) winners podiums .. gold bowls.. long strolls through outdoor courses

Turn off's... solocams ... hot cars... getting a shot off before I'm on target!!


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

What pics? I'm here for the articles. LOL!!!!!!!!!

Looks good so far -

Sean


----------



## MAX2000 (May 28, 2002)

looks good!.....It's got a little Merlin in it


----------



## deadctr (May 28, 2002)

OK you have my attention...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Max2000, I think it might be the other way around. 

LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Griv,
What LITTLE we see of it looks great to me! Is the grip a little more high wristed than the SceptreII?

Hard to tell from this pic, but it doesn't look so low as the SceptreII.

Very nice detail, and I'm sure it will be a great looking bow, and a great shooting bow as well.

field14


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Field14,

The grip angle is identical to the Scepter II. I will show another snippit tomorrow.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*DAY 2*

New Radiused grip area.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Speed*

George,

Is the Scepter III going to have close to the same speed rating as the Scepter II?

Jonathan


----------



## kybowboy (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Speed*

george
so what are you going to be using as your choice bow, MV2, scepter aor both. i currently have the cougar with fury x sytem but am considering the mv2 for the future. dont think i could get the speed for 3d with the scepter (26 3/4" draw) unless maybeit had the magnum limbs on it, would that even be a viable option, i think im starting to overthink it now though


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

George you marketing genius....
All that college tuition is paying off!! Time to hit the big man up for a raise!! You think there is much interest in the Scepter III?? And now with the peep show, you have us all worked into a lather..... over 1300 hits on the two sneak preview posts. 

Awesome looking machine. If it shoots as well as my SII's, might just have to let one into the stable for next year myself!


Thanks for the peeks,
Shootin-Str8


----------



## Target 1 (Jul 22, 2002)

GRIV

Is the new Scepter III going to have the same spec's as the Scepter II ? What I want to know is if I shoot A (0) Fury-X cam will I have the same size cam on the new Scepter III.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Shootin str8, I'm just trying to make this fun for everybody. I am very proud of this one and we have some other fun things in store for you. 

Here are the facts:

As of right now... the specs are the same (this is a prototype and it is possible that things may change slightly)

The speed is the same

the grip angle is the same

THe balance and feel is completely different. I also feel that this will make the bow more forgiving and it will aim tighter, longer.


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

GRIV,
Great job, and this is fun. I will be back daily to see the next pic. 

I saw Terry mentioned on another post the colors available; is there a way to get a peek at those? 

So, what will it be next year for you...... the tried and true MV2 or the S3???

Thanks again,
Shootin-Str8


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*A very hard decision to make*

I have not made a decision yet. I will be shooting both for months to come and I will make my decision just before the World Indoor Trials in Jan.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Day 3 MILES OF SIGHT WINDOW*

the step at the top of the sight window was eliminated giving nearly an inch of extra sight window!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Riser starting to look like a winner ... However, I have to ask again if ther are any other changes in store??

Don't get me wrong I 'll place my order .. just did'nt know if there were any other changes.

I like the radiused grip area and the built in dampners. I have always thought the sight window was generous but more is always better!!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

You are looking at a prototype. There is the chance that small changes will be made, but for the most part, what you see is what you will get.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

*Where are the holes?*

I don't remember seeing a machined aluminum riser recently without some holes in it. Is this going to be a new trend?


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

Looking good GRIV,

BTW what are the black knobs behind the limb pocket?

Also will we able to get the bow with chrome limb pockets and cams etc etc


Regards

Tony60x


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Trend?...... who knows *

We decided to address the weight reduction issue with an artistic approach rather than just cutting hoes through it wherever we could fit them. I don't know if it will be a trend or not, but that is certainly where other industries are headed. Take a look at other companies outside of archery on the leading edge of design, and you will see things headed in a sleek, sculpted, and more contemporary direction.

Keep an eye on us for the next several of months. We will show you several things that have not been done before with riser design. We are addressing issues of comfort, weight, balance, and smoothness with a mission to produce products that are Fresh, bold, and unique.


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

George !!!! Shock Horror what are you doing to us!!!

The Martin tunable rest bolt slot looks to be missing and there appears to be two standard bolt holes alla the hoyt pse etc etc etc and all other wanbe bow companies.

Tell me it is only a prototype thing and all will right in production!!!! Are we to loose all our traditions ( and family values ) in the pursuit of progress!

Regards

Tonyd

If the slot is gone, does any one want to buy 5 martin slot bolts, nip.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

LOL, Yes tony the slide slot is gone on the new model. Now you can double bolt your rests, or use one hole to lock down your fingers rest and the other for the plunger. AND no pesky nuts to deal with.


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

I wont be the one to stand in the way of progress but having once "encouraged" a rest bolt a little too much in a pse bow, such that i had to bolt it through - no longer legal as there was a nut on the arrow side of the window, and hence could be used for framing etc etc - i always thought the slot was clever. You can buy nut/bolts in steel, stainless steell, titanium, brass etc but you dont see many aluminium nuts.

However, I can live with it. 

Regards

Tony60x

PS - I ended up selling the bow with the rest attached.


----------



## marty1 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Scepter 3*

There going to have a hard time trying to find someone who can shoot up to the standards of a scepter 2. I know I cant even come close. Marty1


----------



## kybowboy (Jul 24, 2002)

tony60x said:


> *Looking good GRIV,
> 
> BTW what are the black knobs behind the limb pocket?
> 
> ...


the black KNOBs are vibration escape moduals. they have three designs, those(used on the altitude and mv2), some shaped like small triangles(used on the phantom), and the limb saver design found on the cougar, i think that they are all produced by limb saver but not sure.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

George,

You need to add a stainless stabilizer insert to your new Scepter III riser.
It would add a touch of class to it.
Most of your top target bows now have them.
Supernova, Max2000, Accu-Riser, Red Man, ProTec and Ultratec all have one.
I have the Max2000, Accu-Riser, Red Man, Hoyt Superstar and Supernova on the way.
The stainless insert looks great on all my bows. Don't be one upped!
The Scepter III should have one too. JMO. 


Sag.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Good idea Sag. I'll look into that.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

GRIV...
You're killing us buddy.....where's today's pictures?? 



take care,
--mike


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

George, 

The Scepter 3 is really looking good. I'll take mine in Pro Red. 

One suggestion: The front part of the riser on the MV2 has a neat little recessed groove just in front of the grip. Sure would be nice to see that on the S3... Sure is comfortable putting the finger tips there.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

NO! NO I do not like the little grove!! I have it on my Aurora and I do not like it!!!

Settle down! That's what I tell my son when is upset over something...

Stan


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Ok Here we go....DAY 4*

Nice angle on the sight window.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

George,

Since you're a day behind, I think you should post two pics of the Scepter III today. 


Sag.


----------



## Generic User (May 21, 2002)

.............I think everyone is in agreement with Sag on this one, GR------you sick puppy, you.......

.............(pssssst......hey TJ-----you get those full pics smuggled out yet......???............ ........if so----you know how to contact me pal)...............


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*OK OK......... you guys have been patient so here is another taste*

cool arrow cutout and new coin position! New super solid cable guard mounting system!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks, George.

You're an OK guy in my book!  


Sag.


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

GRIV,

Can I have one for free? Red in Colour. I am getting anxious to see the rest of this Bow, These teasers are very interesting, I tried to make a sketch of what you have given so far, but I thought too hard and now I am stumped. Looks Amazing so far though. Have you thought of a pivoting and locking limb pocket for it? Like on the Merlins or Hoyts. Keep up the good work A!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Actually, it looks good in silver... When we going to see samples of the colors?

Also, sorry Stan, I happen to like the groove...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

George,

I agree 100% with Robin on the pivoting limb pockets.
To me, Merlin and PSE Mach bows have the finest limb pockets ever made by far.
With Merlin being the very best.
The pivoting double locking pockets on the Merlin are superb.
The Scepter III should have its version of a full capture, pivoting, and locking limb pocket also.
Nothing is more handsome than a bow with full capture limb pockets.
I truly feel this is a major reason the Merlin and PSE Mach bows look more handsome than most other bows.
Their limb pockets are very distinctive and striking to look at
Go to work on it George.
I have faith in you, man!  


Sag.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

60X....

Full pics...?!! what full pics!!...oh no they don't let me near that stuff....they lock me in the back of the factory with a pile of strings and bow parts with orders to build....sometimes they even let me outside...it's a pretty cool gig...but I have no idea what you are talking about..... 

Tim


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

George, am I correct to assume the forward arrow rest mounting hole is in line with the AMO standard for draw length measuring? It looks pretty close from the pic.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

How about a single 5/16x24 hole in the riser below the handle for mounting a small side weight or doinker for shock absorption and counterbalance of the sight? You may have already done so but haven't seen a picture yet................


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I really like the pivoting limb pockets too!!!

However... on the bows that I have owned or currently own that do not have them.... I could never tell from an accuracy standpoint.

However... that also raises another question... Why do the companies that chose not to incorporate them get just as much money on some of ther models as the companies that do??

Like I have said before... Them Scepters are just a plain old bows....But man they shoot!! But.... oh boy if they don't just cost the same as other bows with more "features". 

Plus... It looks like I am going to have to buy my 3rd one in the Scepter III


----------



## lefty (Jul 9, 2002)

George The bow looks awesome It's only July and I am ready to start punching paper

keep the pictures coming!!! Nshan


----------

